# Occupation?



## Lili (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know if this was already made or not, I just wanted to see...

So, what is your dream job?  In other words, what do you want to be when you 'grow up'?  And if you already have a job, what is it?

I want to either work with birds, owls in particular, or be a teacher for special needs children.  I really got into hanging out with the 'special' kids at school and I just enjoy being with them.  Not to mention I have a mentally challenged great-uncle who's really close to me, and I love him so much.  :)


----------



## Superbird (Jan 7, 2011)

BIRDS!!!

Actually no. I'm currently looking into computer programming, beginning by taking some summer camps on Java and C++. That should be the basics. Also, I might be getting into the "computer programming" class at school, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Green (Jan 7, 2011)

Probably either a paleontologist or a graphics designer. 

P:


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 7, 2011)

My dream job is to either be a book illustrator (particularly children's fiction) or a graphic designer. I've wanted to be an illustrator since I was 8 or 9, and I very briefly worked at a graphic design/printing place for work experience and I enjoyed that immensely. At one point I had a dream of working at Pixar, but I then realised that there is no way I'd ever get a job there so I gave up on it.

As for jobs at the moment, I wouldn't mind working at a library or a book store, I just need to get off my butt and ask if there are any open positions at my local library and/or book store.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 7, 2011)

Computer programming or something p:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 7, 2011)

Um, I think being an illustrator would be cool.
Otherwise, game designer if there's the possibility.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 7, 2011)

No idea. I've always been partial to psychology, but you should play to your strengths, they tell me. So it's leaning towards engineer of some kind.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 7, 2011)

... one of those people that get paid to travel around and write things about each place they go to.


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm a weird one; I want to be a theater actress. Even though it's unlikely.

Though I do need a backup and I'm not sure what.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 7, 2011)

this, but with less shooting and more actual engineer work


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 7, 2011)

...I want to write fantasy. Of course I know that's impossible to do full-time unless I magically get famous on my first book/story/whatnot so I'm planning to become a translator on the side.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 7, 2011)

Currently, academia. Who knows if that will survive my degree.


----------



## Espeon (Jan 7, 2011)

Veterinary surgeon, most likely specialising in complicated small animal surgeries such as eye surgeries, brain surgeries and complicated fractures such as completely shattered bones. Either that or I'd like to possibly specialise in large cattle such as cows and dairy buffalo. (Because I had an excellent time doing work experience with the buffalo dairy farm!)

I'd get to have a challenging job which both encompasses interacting with pet owners and the rest of the veterinary staff as well as spending a lot of time with animals.

(And if I can't do that I have no idea what happens from there!)


----------



## Zeph (Jan 7, 2011)

In an utterly ideal world, my unrealistic wish would be to become an actor.

In a more realistic down-to-earth manner, I'd love to be a French teacher of some kind. Or perhaps an English-French translator. Something involving French, anyway.

To achieve said goals, I'll study French at university (Or, if possible, French and Drama), and then if I couldn't do both subjects, I'd try to go to an acting school or whatever.


----------



## Minish (Jan 7, 2011)

I have no idea; something in research, social development, the media... these are the answers I like to give to this question because they're ridiculously vague.

Eh, anything in anthropology or sociology. My _dream_ dream job would be to be a professional writer.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 7, 2011)

Either a journalist or an illustrator.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 7, 2011)

No idea \o/
But since I'm studying a law degree anyway, I'll probably just end up being a solicitor if I'm somehow clever enough.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 7, 2011)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> In an utterly ideal world, my unrealistic wish would be to become an actor.
> 
> In a more realistic down-to-earth manner, I'd love to be a French teacher of some kind. Or perhaps an English-French translator. Something involving French, anyway.
> 
> To achieve said goals, I'll study French at university (Or, if possible, French and Drama), and then if I couldn't do both subjects, I'd try to go to an acting school or whatever.


This. But replace French with Spanish, German, and, if I get the chance, I'd like to study Japanese.


----------



## eevee_em (Jan 7, 2011)

My dream job is to be zookeeper, preferably for big cats. If that doesn't work out I'll probably be a Biology teacher.


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2011)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> In an utterly ideal world, my unrealistic wish would be to become an actor.


You and me both, kid.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 7, 2011)

well I'm an illustration major so :v

I guess what I'd like to call myself is a 'science fiction illustrator', though there are plenty of different directions that could go (concept art/comics/book illustration/etc) and I'd be happy with pretty much any of them.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 8, 2011)

Arthropodology, Icthyology, Malacology...I'd like to go into some kind of biology. Failing that, music. Or maybe writing. And failing those, something with computers.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 8, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> ... one of those people that get paid to travel around and write things about each place they go to.


I would love to do that.

However, right now I am working towards foreign service for the US government. Failing that, some sort of foreign consultant for whatever big firms I find. 

Really, I just want to travel.

However, there are plenty of other things I'd like to do, as I really also want to end up a bit of a jack-of-all-trades. I want to be a writer (of alternate history or war novels most likely or of nonfiction works), I want to design a game, I want to run a winery, I want to be a restaurant reviewer, and more miscellaneous stuff like that.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2011)

I really have no idea. And I'm graduating university this year, so I feel I should know by now o.O

I plan to stay in academia for as long ad funds will allow, which should mean I can do an MA, but probably not a PHD. If I do manage to do a PHD, I'd like to be a lecturer, but I'm warming more and more towards teaching sociology at college/sixth form level, mostly for job security reasons. But really I'd like to do some work with charitable organizations, but I don't know how likely getting a job and getting paid for something like that is.


----------



## Ratty (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, what I really would like to be one day is a dog trainer, or maybe work in a zoo. Just anything animal related would be great.

I'm currently working for free at a dog daycare and I'm also signing up to volunteer at a shelter, hoping to get to take on a foster dog some time in the future.


----------



## Nova Prime (Jan 8, 2011)

Dream job is to be a published author; I have a current project that is an excruciating labour of complete love. How realistic that goal is still eludes me though, and in the meantime I work at a pretty basic job, you know, for the money to pay the bills and all that, that I am still rather good at. I'm 20 and I'm in charge of the area that I work in, so I'm given the authority to tell people twice my age and older where to go & what to do. I suppose that means my boss thinks I'm doing something right. :V


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 8, 2011)

I would exchange all my artistic and writing abilities (not that they're anything to write home about but) for the talent required to sing and dance well enough to be in a musical. I WOULD LIVE THE GAY DREAM.

In reality I'm doing history and political science so in a best-case scenario I'll be in politics (aiming for something in the EU institutions) and in a worst-case scenario I'll be a teacher or a lecturer at unimportant universities.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 8, 2011)

I want to be Prime Minister. And if that fails just be an MP.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2011)

I want to do something in psychology, but am not sure about what aspect of it. Maybe child psychology.


----------



## Clover (Jan 8, 2011)

Rai-CH said:


> As for jobs at the moment, I wouldn't mind working at a library or a book store, I just need to get off my butt and ask if there are any open positions at my local library and/or book store.





ultraviolet said:


> ... one of those people that get paid to travel around and write things about each place they go to.





Stormecho said:


> ... so I'm planning to become a translator on the side.





Zephyrous Castform said:


> In a more realistic down-to-earth manner, I'd love to be a French teacher of some kind. Or perhaps an English-French translator. Something involving French, anyway.





Yoshiya Kiryu said:


> This. But replace French with Spanish, German, and, if I get the chance, I'd like to study Japanese.





Storm said:


> ... right now I am working towards foreign service for the US government. Failing that, some sort of foreign consultant for whatever big firms I find.
> 
> Really, I just want to travel.


Some combination of these. My goal is still to learn five languages by the time I turn twenty. (About halfway there, fsvo 'learn'.)


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 8, 2011)

Writer. But that's not much of a full-time job, so I'm aiming more towards web programmer with writing on the side (hence the computer science degree).


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 8, 2011)

Aiming toward being an illustrator (preferably for fiction, but whatever pays). Still have another year before college, so there's time to think of backup plans.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 8, 2011)

Editor for a publishing house. So I can get out my anger on anonymous people who suck at writing, or something! ... Nobody listens to my critique in real life. :(


----------



## Dinru (Jan 8, 2011)

I want to be a Graphic Designer, preferably in advertisement or a freelance web designer. If that doesn't work out, I guess I'd like to be a translator or go into gender studies. 

Or I'd just suck it up and go work at Walmart :_d_


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 8, 2011)

A HOBO.

I'll live in a cardboard box and mooch money off people.

And then I'll write a book about my hobo experiences and become a best-selling author. 

It will be awesome.


----------



## hyphen (Jan 8, 2011)

Pianist?!?

Or maybe a teacher.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 8, 2011)

My dream job is something in the entertainment (preferably television) industry. Actress, talk show host, or something not on camera, like scripts or managing or something like that.

That, and robotics, but I think you'd need a whole bunch of math (Which I'm not that great at) to do it, but still, it'd be cool.

So yeah, a job not based in math.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 8, 2011)

you know, I'm not really sure what the answer is. I've done work experience in journalism, and the industry definitely appeals to me. especially if I could land a post as a foreign correspondent, but that's very unlikely. besides, getting places in journalism is all about connections and networking, and I'm probably too much of a wallflower for that kind of thing.

my parents' ambition is for me to do something law-related, but I'm not so keen on that because getting a law degree sounds like hell and I've always been somewhat suspicious of lawyers.

the other options I've seriously considered are in the civil service and the diplomatic service. they're magnets for history graduates, not amazingly well-paid but there's a chance to work your way up the ladder. the upside to the diplomatic service is a chance to travel abroad, but the downside is that I'd probably get posted to Bumfuckistan for years before getting transferred anywhere interesting.

edit: but if we're talking about an ideal but sadly fictional world? ditch history, do a BSc (conveniently ignoring the fact that I haven't done any maths/science A-levels), go do SCIENCE for the betterment of the world.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 8, 2011)

> the other options I've seriously considered are in the civil service and the diplomatic service. they're magnets for history graduates, not amazingly well-paid but there's a chance to work your way up the ladder. the upside to the diplomatic service is a chance to travel abroad, but the downside is that I'd probably get posted to Bumfuckistan for years before getting transferred anywhere interesting.


Civil/diplomatic service is also all about networking and connections, I'm afraid.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 8, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Civil/diplomatic service is also all about networking and connections, I'm afraid.


aw bollocks. well, I guess I have to start learning all that jazz then. :D


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 8, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> aw bollocks. well, I guess I have to start learning all that jazz then. :D


Not that I'd particularly recommend it in the first place. My mum hates it most of the time.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 8, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Not that I'd particularly recommend it in the first place. My mum hates it most of the time.


oh, what does she dislike about it (also, is she civil or diplomatic service)?


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 8, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> oh, what does she dislike about it (also, is she civil or diplomatic service)?


The politics. Which pretty much boils down to networking. :P And she's been in both; currently she's ambassador to Japan, but she worked at the ministry for foreign affairs for years before that.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 8, 2011)

> The politics. Which pretty much boils down to networking. :P


ah, so it IS possible to get ahead even if you hate the networking!



> currently she's ambassador to Japan,


goodness, she's living the weeaboo dream~


----------



## Phantom (Jan 8, 2011)

Right now I am working to become a full Paramedic. I work as a Security Officer. I sometimes bounce for clubs and weddings and such. 

But dream job? Archaeologist. I love history and the chance to study around the world. Visiting places, and seeing things that haven't been seen in centuries. I'm just in awe of those sorts of things. I am particularly interested in Egyptology. Adventure, learning, and experiencing things that not many people get to... that's what I dream of.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 9, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> The politics. Which pretty much boils down to networking. :P And she's been in both; currently she's ambassador to Japan, but she worked at the ministry for foreign affairs for years before that.


Whoa? She's the full ambassador for your country to Japan? That's quite prestigious!


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 9, 2011)

newt said:


> this is the greatest idea, yes
> 
> traveler! world explorer!
> 
> (I am looking at majoring in some combination of political science biology and japanese (majoring in three things is a bad idea) If I'm not tired of being a student I may take a stab at law school. you can't major in exploring)


At first I didn't understand what three things you were referring to. "Political science biology and Japanese are just two things!"


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually my mother's ex-boss' current job is to stand around near the door of the European Council/wherever he's needed and greet all the world leaders, then entertain/hang out with them. And he gets paid buckets to do it.

I guess that is my ideal job.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 9, 2011)

Pokemon trainer

Vampire slayer

Time lord

Goddamn you, reality ;;


----------



## Green (Jan 9, 2011)

I WANNA BE

THE VERY BEST

LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 9, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Pokemon trainer
> 
> Vampire slayer
> 
> ...


... I think this needs a thread.


----------



## octobr (Jan 9, 2011)

Paleontologist. Already on my way, which is ungodly exciting by the by.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 10, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> A HOBO.
> 
> I'll live in a cardboard box and mooch money off people.
> 
> ...


Mind a traveling buddy? I also wanna be a hobo. I'll Spend my days chasing trains, eating pork and beans, and telling hobo stories to my hobo friends. It'll be a good life.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 10, 2011)

Verne said:


> Paleontologist. Already on my way, which is ungodly exciting by the by.


that was my dream job ~10 years ago, but reality sadly destroyed my childhood dreams. ;_;


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 10, 2011)

I am planning to be a professional writer, with some work in other media (i.e. the musical now in my siggy). Until I can survive off my royalty cheques, however, I'm probably going to end up in psychology, law or teaching, it's still up in the air. Also, if I do become able to survive on the money I'm making from writing, I'll continue to do my other job for free for people who can't afford it, i.e. free counselling/legal advice, etc.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 10, 2011)

My dream job doesn't exist. In an ideal world, I'd just have a stash of money I'd live off until I die. However I'm currently studying Science and Communication. So basically anywhere in the field of science and writing (marketing of science products, communication about science, PR, journalism, communication plans for companies, advice, consulting, etc) is what I'm going into.

I fucken hate research, that is why because I originally went into Chemical engineering, but after I finished my thesis I was like "fuck doing a masters in this" and went for the communication combo.

I'm also a freelance amateur music journalist, guitarist in a newly formed band, postman, apart from studentry.

So I pretty much have a life and this is good right now, my goal for now is just to finish education then get a well paying job which will bring in a good stash of money, then once I retire study random crap


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 11, 2011)

My ideal job would involve staying at home and getting paid money to write my opinion on stuff. Like, I would write about anything. Philosophy, politics, languages, sex, whatever.

...holy shit, my dream job is "professional blogger."

And I want enough money to be able to travel and have experiences and do things. And also i would love to get paid to study and learn things but that also doesn't exist.

I don't know what job I want. I want to study linguistics buuuut I don't like the job opportunities in that field. :(


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd like to be a programmer. Except I already am (albeit an intern)... so maybe one that's not an intern.

I think my dream programming job would be one where I get paid to write free software (or "open source" if that term suits your fancy more). It wouldn't have to pay much more than I already make, actually. Failing that, though, I'd like to have a programming/webmaster job with a non-profit.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 15, 2011)

I was going to do "something in English", though I had no idea what aside from liking to write fiction and I really needed a "real job" to go along with that because hahahaha living off of royalties. That didn't pan out for reasons, so now I'm studying web design and sort of enjoying it but realizing that I'd rather be doing programming/development, oops. I'm probably going to work freelance or for a small firm, I guess. (I really ought to be paying more attention to the job hunt emails from Career Services because I need to start earning/saving money now and already blew two opportunities for decent and reasonably accessible jobs. Also oops.)

Still want to write, or maybe do something with illustration, but at the moment I do both so infrequently that I'm not terribly good and would never be able to make any significant income with either. Probably just need to put a bit more effort into improving/getting more self-confidence in those areas and then dabble in them on the side. Editing fiction would also have been cool, but oh, well.

Being a paleontologist or archaeologist would've been awesome, too, especially given that dinosaurs are the very first thing I can ever remember loving and they are still awesome, but as fascinating as those are I'm not entirely convinced I'd have a head for either one. I am going to have to find some other way to be allowed to name dinosaurs now, sigh.

VERNE IF I GIVE YOU SOME AWESOME DINOSAUR NAMES WILL YOU USE THEM WHEN YOU FIND SOME NEW ONES


----------



## Green (Jan 15, 2011)

Also when I do become a paleontologist I'm kind of hoping to find fossil evidence of a missing link between raptors and chickens.


----------



## H-land (Jan 21, 2011)

Most ideally, rather than a career or any sort of a job, I'd like to have a not-quite-immodest source of independent income that I could use to support myself in lieu of doing the same job day after day on a regular schedule.

Failing that, I might like to get paid to travel and learn stuff (notice how I don't want to have to write anything), or get paid to play vidya games. If there were a way I could do both and I could get that job, why, I'd be on cloud nine.

Realistically, I expect to become some sort of computer programmer, though I'm not quite sure what I'll be doing in that field yet. Failing that, I aim to get my fluency in Spanish up to a point where I could seriously consider a career as a translator, even if I just wound up working at a bank in Philadelphia or something. I'm trying to get to Maryland, though, rather than Pennsylvania, if only because I don't think I'd be able to handle the time difference with Europe and everyone here on the east side of the country if I moved to Seattle or Palo Alto. 

Currently, though, I'm not paying a penny into social security; I'm just in the second semester of my first year of University. And sometimes, it really makes me miss high school.


----------



## Creepy Kecleon (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello politics.

Either that or a Freight Forwarded. Overall, I'm not going to be a writer or a programmer and work on a PC all day long - unlike you


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

Superbird said:


> BIRDS!!!


You want to be birds when you grow up? Like multiple? Perhaps a whole flock? I can respect that.

Musician, Band Director, Mechanic, or somethig like those.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 23, 2011)

I want to do something involving biology. It's massive and there are tons and tons of biological fields out there and I still don't know what exactly I want to do, but it definitely involves some sort of biology. Cell and microbiology are really, really interesting and there are all sorts of really cool advances coming out of both, but so is genetics and all manner of other kinds of biological disciplines.

;; it's so hard to specialise


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 23, 2011)

does "Me" count? I've been told that that's a full time gig all on its own.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 23, 2011)

Currently about-to-slightly-over-halfway to getting my degree in music education. Hoping to become an elementary music teacher, band director, university professor, something of the sort.


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 31, 2011)

Manga artist or anthropologist. or fashion designer.


----------



## Auraflash (Feb 1, 2011)

I wanna be an orthodontist, if not then a regular dentist.


----------



## Automata heart (Feb 3, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Right now I am working to become a full Paramedic. I work as a Security Officer. I sometimes bounce for clubs and weddings and such.
> 
> But dream job? Archaeologist. I love history and the chance to study around the world. Visiting places, and seeing things that haven't been seen in centuries. I'm just in awe of those sorts of things. I am particularly interested in Egyptology. Adventure, learning, and experiencing things that not many people get to... that's what I dream of.


archaeologist you say? me 2. lets start a club. cause history is the bomb.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 21, 2011)

I really want to either be a animator, working on new flash cartoons. :P or a voice over artist, or finally, Fixing up cars. :P

Taxi Driver WAS my dream job. :3


----------



## Drella. ♥ (Mar 8, 2011)

RIGHT NOW I'M THE UNEMPOLYED SCUM OF THE EARTH AS I GOT KICKED OUT OF SCHOOL LAST WEEK. 

But, I plan to go to College in September...

And I wanna be an Art Teacher...Or maybe a Tattooist...Or to write graphic novels...or to own a coffee shop...or be a teens social worker...
I'm fickle, it changes weekly. Anything where I'm happy, whatever takes my fancy. As long as I can dress up every day, have pink hair, and help people...

:'3


----------

